# Yay! Oto babies - beginners luck



## George71 (Oct 3, 2011)

Can't believe it Oto's have breed twice in a month.

First at end of March found eggs all over glass and a rock. Saved what I could but couldn't do much as next day going on on week's holiday. So just transferred to a leaf and clipped it in the gap in top of filter. Dosed tank in meth blue a hoped for the best.

Came back, knew a few had hatched but most eggs covered in fungus so thought total loss. But some baby Swordtails hanging about - better than nothing and free.

4 days a go saw a little line shoot across the tank, on inspection - brilliant one Oto survived.

Very next day noticed Swordtails pecking a leaf. More eggs, quick search of tank, 2 leaves with 20 eggs each. They finshed hatcting today and I now have about 20 fry.
But even more suprising sat looking carefully around the tank and I have confirmed 4 juvinile oto's about 1/2 inch long.
Only returned to fish keeping last Sept after a 25 year break (when I was 14), beginners luck or what!!!!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome deal. I do have a quick question. You say you found eggs all over the glass? Your cories may have spawned as that is typical for them.


----------



## mestar (Nov 17, 2011)

Way to go! Congrats on the new arrivals!


----------



## George71 (Oct 3, 2011)

Corys -Actually thats what I thought the first spawning a month ago was, I had just finished treating the tank for white spot and done a larger than normal water change and the Cory's were going banana's around the tank. I was really suprised when I saw this little fellow, definitely not a Cory.
Unless both spawned and I just didn't notice Oto's eggs on leaves.

This time I'm sure its a Oto as one of the females is nowhere near as plump.
Interestingly they did not spawn this time after a water change, but the whitespot had re-occured in the same Swordtail and I was in the middle of giving the tank another prolonged treatment. 
I wonder if it was the treatment triggered spawning, it has meth blue in it for antifungal, if my adults were sourced from a breeder maybe they associate this treatment with spawning - must investigate at LFS

Says the lover of conspiracy theories.


----------

